# Reputable breeders in NorthEast?



## LuLuLuvGSD (Mar 6, 2017)

I will be living on the east coast in the near future and I was wondering if you all had any recommendations on breeders in that area? I am willing to travel up to 5-6 hours. They can be in NY, CT, NJ, MA, RI, PA (near philly). I will be around ny, ny area. 

While money is not the biggest issue, I think up to 2k is fair for what I am looking for. I would be willing to go more though depending on the situation. 

I am looking for a gsd that is for a family companion. Do not need a show line or schutzhund champion. Just a dog to hang out with us, go for walks, go on trips, basically just be our companion (a therapy dog would be a bonus but not a deal breaker if they can't. ) 

I am partial to large long hair, but I understand this matters very little compared to making sure it is a healthy dog with a good temperament. 

I hope that is enough info for some recommendations? Thank you.


----------



## LuLuLuvGSD (Mar 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

Rebel Yelle in CT.
Nachtwaechter in CT - have a nice little bitch at club from there.
Stormfalken in New York.

Any of those should have a dog to suit you or be able to direct you to a good breeder.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Be sure that if you buy a working line, what the priorities are for the litter.

Although you do not want to do IPO or show - you still want a dog who is going to be healthy, balanced and sane. Breeders who breed "just for pets" are not usually those who do hips, elbows, DM testing or have proven that their dogs have trainability and good temperaments....those attributes are usually going to be in litters bred by people who DO show or do IPO....

Also you need to research your references so that you are not getting a false picture of what the breeder is producing.


Lee


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

What Lee said.


----------



## LuLuLuvGSD (Mar 6, 2017)

Wolfstraum: that is solid advice, and I never thought about that! Thank you, I will make sure to search for a working line or show breeder and make sure they have hip and elbow guarantees and more. Thank you also to the person who recommended the breeders in CT, which is not too far from where I will be. I will definitely look into them! Thank u all.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are in breeder central and there are a lot of great breeders in the area. Even though you don't want to do sport or show, why don't you take the summer and visit some clubs. USCA has a kiss of their clubs online at germanshepherddog.Com. there is a GSDCA club near Middletown, NY where you can meet some show lines. Hollow Hills in Clark Summit, PA has two litters cooking right now. Beth is very knowledgeable and her dogs have great temperaments.

If you find the dogs you like, you'll find your breeder.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

@;

For beautiful,good natured companion dogs,check out VON DEN BROOKFIELDS - Home in New Braintree,Ma.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We have a wgsl from Beth at hollow hills in Pennsylvania - such a great puppy-Luna -no complaints we are all crazy about her she was exactly what I thought would be a good match and she is. Fit into this family on day one made life very easy for me. Beth is very helpful and always answers all my questions. We have Max who is a American showline we got him from Jessica Torres of Woodhaven's kennels in Southampton New Jersey. He is dog reactive and can be intense but we absolutely are taken in by this boy. Great family dog incredibly active and versatile.
Photo - Max moments before he gets booted off the couch. They are incredibly active dogs don't let the photo of them napping fool you.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Marato shepherds has a litter now I do not know if they are all taken. Share Topic
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=681857


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I'd highly recommend Wolfstraum, she has working lines but they are very balanced dogs that are capable of being great family pets. She is expecting a littler soon I think. 
There are a ton of good breeders on the east coast, take your time and visit all kinds of dogs, show, working, American, and German lines to see what you like and what breeders you like best. Make sure all breeders you are considering actually train and title their breeding dogs and at a minimum get hips/elbows and DM test. 
$2000 is a good budget for buying a puppy though many showline breeders are $2000+. If you are dead set on a long coat than you should look at German show lines, working lines occasionally get long coats but this is rare. I would recommend not worrying about color or looks as long as the dogs are healthy and a good match for you, you will love the dog the same regardless of the color or coat type.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think long coated working lines are rare...


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Definitely Wolfstraum or Carol at Watcher Engel!


----------



## LuLuLuvGSD (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow, really great advice everyone! I am so excited to move and getting to browse on the net through all the websites u all shared, and start setting up appointments with places. I am ready to have a gsd again. Can't wait!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Enjoy your puppy searching!


----------

